# Starting to think the 200-400 1.4X is VAPORWARE!



## Sitting Elf (Oct 12, 2012)

Geez... how long is it going to take for Canon to _*officially*_ announce the 200-400 1.4X lens' availability.

They did massive demoing and testing at the Olympics, and I think most of us thought that the release would imminent or soon follow. What happened??

As yet, *no* announcements, and *no* pricing. WTF??!!

I am looking to buy that lens to replace my 100-400L. I want it, I need it, and Canon _*damn sure better hurry up and supply it! *_ 

Anybody have some inside info?


----------



## daniel_charms (Oct 12, 2012)

Sitting Elf said:


> I am looking to buy that lens to replace my 100-400L. I want it, I need it, and Canon _*damn sure better hurry up and supply it! *_
> 
> Anybody have some inside info?



The latest rumour was that it was going to be announced at PhotoPlus, which is just a couple of weeks away. But if you seriously think the price is going to be anywhere near the 100-400, think again. I think it's been estimated to come in around $10,000.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 12, 2012)

No inside info, but I do have publicly accessible info on the lag between the availability stated in the official announcement for the 300/400/500/600 MkII lenses, and their _actual_ availability following the repeated delays - over a full year later than the announced availability for the 500/600 III. 

So, I'd take any forthcoming official announcement to mean almost nothing in terms of when you might actually have the lens in your hands...


----------



## Sitting Elf (Oct 12, 2012)

I know the price will be high, and I'm budgeting for that. Just not really overly excited about my 100-400. I really only use it above the 200mm point, because my 70-200 2.8L II is such a better lens, and I use that as far as it will reach before grabbing the 1-4. The new lens will fit VERY NICELY into my kit... despite the price. It will give me a maximum reach of almost 900mm when used with my 7D and the 1.4 activated. And 560mm with the 1DX and 5D3... both at max f/5.6 with the extender active which will allow AF. Can't even autofocus the 1-400 with an extender mounted.

The reviews from those who had a chance to use the lens at the Olympics have been unanimous in their praise of the lens. Can't wait!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 12, 2012)

Sitting Elf said:


> Can't even autofocus the 1-400 with an extender mounted.



You could with the Kenko 1.4x, and optically it's equivalent to the Canon MkII. Just sayin'.


----------



## yellowkamper (Oct 12, 2012)

Well Andy Rouse had on at the recent WW1 Flying aces air show and its a monster.


----------



## daniel_charms (Oct 12, 2012)

Sitting Elf said:


> I know the price will be high, and I'm budgeting for that.



Yeah, I actually figured as much when I looked at your signature, but that was after I had already posted my comment : )

Anyway, here's an interesting thing: as reported on NL, Foto Konijnenberg in Netherlands is actually already taking orders for the 200-400, although you can currently only order one bundled with either a 1DX or 5DIII and they're showing it as "out of stock". If you substract the price of the camera from the bundle, it makes the price of the lens itself to be around €10,000, which means that it will probably be, indeed, $10,000 in the US. And it also means that the announcement should be right around the corner.


----------

